# what do you do while painting mini's



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

g'day all just curios as to what other painters do while painting your mini's. 

do people like 
A) silence
B) lock yourself away from (kids, wives/husbands, or girlfriends/boyfriends)
C) listen to music and if so what kind
D) get the family members to help out (or try to)
or any other things you might do

I tend to listen to music while painting mostly metal (from the 80's of course some later stuff as well), if I'm painting a particular army and there is an audiobook for that army I tend to listen to that sometimes.
I have a small room in the house where I go to paint.
The kids generally come in and hassle me so I have a couple of mini's there that they paint and play with (then I strip them ready for the next time they come in).

These are just a few things that I do interested to know what others do.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a comfy chair in my living room and a tray with my minis on to paint, and I will sit and watch TV with my family whilst painting. But if I have a day off, and if I have time to myself, I will paint and stick a battle report, or codex review from YouTube on the telly and will listen to it whilst I paint.
Those times are rare though, and I treasure them.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These days I hardly have time to paint, but I've been at it since the early 90's.

In those halcyon days I would put on music. I would often try to put something appropriate. For example painting chaos warriors from fantasy battle, I'd listen to the soundtrack to Conan the Barbarian (one of the best ever.) painting modem special forces I'd listen to The Rock soundtrack. 

Much as I like metal, I find it's not usually good for painting. Unless maybe I'm listening to Therion's "Secret of the Runes."


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Horus Heresy (or really any 30/40k oriented) audio books were a blast to listen to while painting. Not the audio dramas, mind you...just some dude reading the words is all I need. Put me right in the mood.

Granted, the last time I painted a model was ~10 months ago. I'm getting close to getting back at it...I think....


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

dont do a lot of painting, but plan on ramping up my efforts. When I do paint a modeling I like to do it in store as theres other customers and staff also to get pointers from while I also converse with them about life, music, films/tv shows, books


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

and ofcourse our hobby. Sorry for the double post, on phone


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

p.s. Where r u from woodzie, proud sandgroper here, if youre from perth we may have met or know some of the same people or something.


----------



## FimirFever (Aug 13, 2014)

I've got a dining room table I made into a crafting mess on the far side of my living room...gf gets one side I get the other. When the gf is not home I turn on music( usually Pandora radio I vary what I listen to..anything from Stravinsky to zappa to metal to indie rock...and even 80s pop sometimes) and um...well I live in Colorado so my mmj and paraphernalia are always within arms length....and usually a tasty treat and something to quench the thirst and I'll lose myself for hours. But when the gf is home she likes to have tv on or some movie...usually her pick.....


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I often put up a movie like starship troopers or one of the Alien movies, predator. Prometheus. stuff like that. sometimes I listen to 40K audiobooks.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

@tu_shan82 yes I'm also a proud sandgroper born and bred. I'v played at the freo games workshop a bit when I can. I live south of perth.

@FimirFever I sometimes commandeer one half of the dining table as well but need to set up before wifey gets home. easy to ask for forgiveness than permission :biggrin:


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

TV series, podcasts, music, films. That's quite broad, but for example I watched all of Lost a couple of years ago while painting nids, listened to every Ricky Gervais radio show/podcast, Breaking Bad... I'm struggling to remember now because I haven't been able to paint for a while. I like 40k podcasts too. 

Generally stuff that takes hours and hours to work through so I'm not spending time thinking of what to watch next and can instantly jump from one episode to the next and not waste time when I could be painting


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

@Woodzee316 used to paint and model down at freo back whe Rye sp? was manager and played in a few apoc games, them stopped goin when the joondalup store opened cos thats where I lived. Live in jolimont now so I make my purchases @ the city store, and game


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

aswell as painting and modelling up a joondalup cos its a larger, more inviting store than the carillion, but the guys in the city are great too.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I either listen to music _(usually either metal og dubstep, depending on mood - Although I'm a metal musician, i find that dubstep is easier to paint to, as I don't sing a long )_ or to Miniwargamings "Sit and talks" with Matt.

I cannot watch a show or a movie while I'm painting, as I'm concentrating more on whats in front of me, than I ever would on a show. I would miss 80% of the thing i watched.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Occasionally I'll put on a Frontline Gaming batrep (I used to watch MWG back in the day when they knew what they were about), but I'll usually just stick on the D'Oyly Carte recordings of the Savoy Operas. At some point, maybe when I finally get around to painting my Knight, I'll try and get all the way through Der Freischutz (you could paint a Warhound in that time!).


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

@tu_shan82 have you played at the impact gaming lodge in Joondalup on Wednesday?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes I bang the radio on, or in the case of my current Japanese project I've had a lot of stuff like _The Pacific_, _Letters from Iwo Jima_, _Pacific Battleship Yamato_ or _Battle of the Pacific_.


Stuff that's relevant to the moments current project basically


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

When I was studying Korean I sometimes just played the textbook accompanying CDs from start to finish and absorbed it all. It doesn't make much sense listening to that kind of CD from start to finish but since painting was the main activity it didn't have to be an efficient kind of study, just listening was enough to bring stuff back and internalise thing I'd already studied


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

@Woodzee316 only just learned it existed the other, but limited by public transport, but Ive been tempted to check out TGA for a long time.


----------



## Lord of Lustria (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a work bench in my garage that I model and paint my minis at, and I usually throw on some Metal (Usually the harder upbeat stuff like system of a down, slipknot or rage against the machine) because the loudness and upbeat tempo help with boredom. I don't really enjoy the act of painting but I like to have good looking models when I game and I enjoy listening to music so I still enjoy my painting time.


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if I hate painting, or if I find it therapeutic. Perhaps the hatred is therapeutic?
Anyway, I try to take my mind off it by having a tv show running in the background. Mostly shows which don't require much attention, and I've watched before.

If I put on music, it has to be stuff where I either don't know the lyrics, or it's purely instrumental. Or else I kinda have to sing along, and that messes up my painting quite a bit :grin:

Just got back into painting again after about an 18 months break!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

DkMiBuch said:


> Just got back into painting again after about an 18 months break!


Woo velkommen tilbage!

(Potato language for "Welcome back!)


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Been having exams so haven't got done in the past couple of months (not that I got much done before that either) but building, I will generally take my hobby tray thing to the living room and build while I watch a film or tv with the family, the grooves underneath let it sit on your lap quite comfortably. 

For painting I will set up the table in my room and will generally have the radio on in the background. I also use it as good time to catch up on TV series, most of my Game of Thrones veiwing is done while painting as I don't like to just sit and watch stuff as I feel like I'm not being productive.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Podcasts and audiobooks. Fill up all that free brain bandwidth with noise you're busy listening to while your eyes and fingers are on autopilot working on the minis. Music works in a pinch, certainly, though doesn't often engage and distract the brain to the degree that, say, _Welcome to Night Vale_ does. I'm more likely to listen to music if I'm writing fiction or something: more background noise than foreground attention-demanding stuff.


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> Woo velkommen tilbage!



Thanks, brother! Can't wait to get my ass handed to me in those monthly painting deathmatches :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Woo velkommen tilbage!
> 
> (Potato language for "Welcome back!)


That's not Irish you bloody heathen! :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have one of those handy hobby vices to hold my model still so I can drybrush with one hand and leave the other one free to flog it as hard and as fast as I can. There have been several injuries but I'm no quitter. 

Sometimes I yodel as well, just because I can, even if the neighbors say I can't. :so_happy:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Watch TV box sets or listen to podcasts.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> I have one of those handy hobby vices to hold my model still so I can drybrush with one hand and leave the other one free to flog it as hard and as fast as I can. There have been several injuries but I'm no quitter.
> 
> Sometimes I yodel as well, just because I can, even if the neighbors say I can't. :so_happy:


I believe you :laugh:


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

Lectures on youtube, mainly. That way I'm more educated than I was than when I started. My last run was the Stanford seminars.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

As of late Comic Book and 40k themed podcasts. Only been doing that for the past few weeks though. 

Before that I used to watch cartoons that I grew up with. Painting while watching Samurai Jack? Hell yeah!


----------

